
Show HN: GraphQL Examples in Python and ObjectQL: I've Open Sourced My Web Stack - robjampar
https://gitlab.com/kiwi-ninja/example-projects
======
robjampar
I've been working on GraphQL APIs for a long time. I was never satisfied with
the Python GraphQL web stack, so in my spare time I built a new set of
libraries that will let anyone put together a GraphQL API in minutes using
Python.

The stack is made up of two main libraries:

* ObjectQL ([http://objectql.com/](http://objectql.com/)) An object Mapper from Python to GraphQL.

* DataRM ([https://gitlab.com/kiwi-ninja/datarm](https://gitlab.com/kiwi-ninja/datarm)) A thin layer on top of SQLAlchemy that simplifies schema definition by using typehints.

The HN submission links to load of open source examples to see how everything
fits together.

I've decided to open source the libraries so anyone can use them -
[https://gitlab.com/kiwi-ninja](https://gitlab.com/kiwi-ninja) and they are
all available on PyPi.

Enjoy, I'm interested to hear what people think about the design!

------
alboch
wow! this is an awesome set of libraries!

